

FIXED: FacebookConnect for the iPhone has UID Overflow Bug - sanj
http://blog.luckycal.com/?p=145#comments

======
sanj
The last comment is from a Facebook employee:

Malorie Lucich Says: August 13th, 2009 at 9:05 pm Hi,

I wanted to share the latest on the SDK:

The bug in the Facebook Connect for iPhone SDK has been fixed. Developers can
download an updated, more scalable code from
<http://svn.facebook.com/svnroot/platform/clients/packages/>. iPhone
applications integrated with Facebook Connect will continue to function as
normal.

Thanks, Malorie Facebook

